# EGR Blow-by hose pinch test location ka24e



## nissanparts (Aug 25, 2009)

I need the location of the blow-by hose to do a pinch test in relation to pinging while driving under load.


----------



## 95pickup (Jul 22, 2009)

Ok i have a 95 2.4 4cyl when i first got the truck way back in 2002 it had 80k on it and would ping when going up hill or with a heavy load going up hill.
Whats odd is my manual said this is normal???

I found out that changing gas seemed to help alot. I stop buying cheap gas.
Dont buy from 7/11 or racetrack or QT.

Also timing might need to be adjusted.

But back to your question. The EGR is under the air filter towards the fire wall.
Its a brass color and looks like a mushroom. It has two rubber hoses and a steel hose.
Hope this helps.


----------



## nissanparts (Aug 25, 2009)

*Timing*

Not sure how to find the marks to test timing also. Im having trouble locating this.


----------



## nissanparts (Aug 25, 2009)

*Not a EGR hose*

Im looking for what looks like 2 box shapes connected by single hose. This is a test done after the EGR passes its test and is not done thru the EGR. The hose is pinched between the 2 boxes.


----------



## jp2code (Jun 2, 2011)

*Blow by hose*

Using this link:

1991 Nissan 240SX Crankcase Ventilation - NissanPartsDeal.com

It is referenced as 11826 in this pic (attached to MAF sensor):


----------

